# Private rescue



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Our family have alot of experience looking after pregnant cats and young kittens, 
so if you need any rehoming then please give me a call. 
Iv handreared many kittens & know how to take care of pregnant cats and can offer a loving home.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Most rescues will advertise on here if they need someone to foster for them.. 
To foster you will need a home check from the rescue that is fostering out the pets.. Thanks. x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

it was a shame you didn't have a home check done to help our rescues, when you asked to help then, as we had quite a few pregnant cats needing a foster home at the time, never mind they are all sorted now and safe that is what counts. Good Luck with your rescue.


----------

